# Where did you get your puppy (in US)?



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone could recommend a breeder. I'm in Virginia but am willing to travel some. Could ship but prefer not to. Are you happy with your experience?


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

My breeder is down in Tampa. I'm happy with her. She keeps in communication with us. And does ship pups. 

We haven't pick our dog yet. We are about two hours. I have gone down to her house. She has moms and dad at her house.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I had one in NH. She gave us the worlds best dog but no testing and she was not involved really. We had to beg for a picture and then she sent one of the wrong dog and had us all upset. You get what you pay for.
We got Willow from NC sugar and spice cockapoos on recommendation of people on here. The breeder Linda was awesome. She does all the testing sends pictures and updates. she was very responsive and her dogs are stunning. I can't say enough good things. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

I got Rigby from a hobby breeder in Beverly Hills, Ca, which I understand is quite a distance from you but they are great...they have a fb page under Beachwood Cockapoos, if you want to look at them...that is also their web page address. They ususally always have puppies to choose from and the dogs are raised in their home. Good luck with your search, I know that there are more breeders in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Lbrown1687 (Oct 18, 2012)

I got mine from a website called SunnySide Puppies. Majority of the dogs are located in Pennsylvania, which is where I live, but mostly all ship


----------



## StephStew (May 6, 2013)

Which breeder was it in PA?


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Smokey Pines in Claysburg, PA is where I got Frankie. He is a really good pup. Just need to work on calming himself down and biting when he is not calm (all just puppy traits.)


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2013)

When I lived in the States, I got Bentley from Stewspoos in Lake Isabella, CA. He is 8 years old now. They have been breeding for many years and now I believe have 4th and 5th generations pups.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Patricia said:


> When I lived in the States, I got Bentley from Stewspoos in Lake Isabella, CA. He is 8 years old now. They have been breeding for many years and now I believe have 4th and 5th generations pups.


I LOVE STEWS POOS!!!! I found him after I got Willow. Now i watch his sight just cause i love them so much. He has a stunning chocolate and white parti right now. I swear if she wasn't a teacup i would already own her.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got mine online from a broker of home breeders. Abcpuppy.com. Mostly other poo mixes but there was a litter so cockapoos and Lexi & Beemer's face just called out to me. Really I was not a smart poo adopter, but lucked out with how wonderful these two are as I know little about the parents.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I got Sami and Carley from Kingdom Come Kennels in Missouri . . however she is now spaying and neutering all her pups before delivery . . something i absolutely do not agree with!! Sugar and Spice in NC is great . . she has all upcomming litters listed and you can be put on her waiting list.


----------



## LoisP (Jan 28, 2015)

I got my beautiful Winston from Acura Cockapoos in SC!!! I am very happy with him and would recommend Dee (owner) to anyone! She does testing, moms/dads on site, nice lady, pictures, emails. Quite happy!


----------



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

I got Bandit from Apple Acres Kennel in Millbury Massachusetts. I have been happy with my experience but she does breed several breeds & mixes. I don't necessarily agree with that


----------



## LyricLove (Feb 12, 2015)

Lyric came from a small breeder onMDs Eastern shore. Thru Windhorse Offering. I had no complaints at all with my experience. All questions were answered promptly. Definitely recommend.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

I got Zorro from ABC Cockapoo near St. Louis MO. I think that the lady who owns it is related to the Sugar and Spice Kennel in SC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

